# custom command 36 remote



## scalhoun506 (Jan 19, 2020)

have a 36 station custom command, remote plug-in is in the upper left corner and is 5 or 6 straight pins. what connects to that? got a TMR-1 and small unit but both use old style phone jack.


----------



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

scalhoun506 said:


> have a 36 station custom command, remote plug-in is in the upper left corner and is 5 or 6 straight pins. what connects to that? got a TMR-1 and small unit but both use old style phone jack.


That might be the promax I can't remember tho.


----------



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

sorry man this is the one you need https://www.irritrol.com/en/enhancements/crr
talked to my guy at toro and he said ya need this


----------

